# How much weight can a tank handle?



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I recently redecorated my tank with a different kind of rock that is kinda heavy. I layed down eggcrate (light diffuser) underneath the rocks to protect the glass and distribute the weight. Is there a limit to how much you can stack up in a tank, or can I stack away? *** seen some tanks the same size as my 55 gal with way more rock than what I have.

Also does anybody know what type of rock this is?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

More than you can put in there.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Agree with *under_control*. Sorry, can't help on the rock type. Looks nice though. Lot's of stripes going on in that tank.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

The rock looks like granite. But Im not sure.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

thats what i was thinking^^


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

X3 on Granite and agree that you can pile more rock than can fit in the tank.. there's a youtube vid somewhere showing it too.. search for it


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice.......I need more rock.

Where I live this rock is pretty abundant.


----------



## AfricansRule (Aug 25, 2008)

Watch this, i was suprised. i knew u could put alot of wieght in them but wow.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that pretty amazing, my worries are gone. Thanks everybody.


----------

